# me cago en la leche



## Antonnio

Hace algún tiempo que gusto de ver el programa "Cuéntame cómo pasó" producido en España (que me encanta) y ahí se utiliza continuamente la frase "que me cago en la leche, en la mar..."  ¿porqué se dice así?,  entiendo que en mi país sería el equivalente a decir "me lleva..." "me carga la chingada..." , y no sé si la palabra "cagar" sea de uso demasiado común en España, pero aquí es una palabra demasiado fuerte, y no puedo evitar una sonrisita imaginándome a Don Antonio Alcántara "cagándose" en la leche literalmente... gracias por aclarar mi duda


----------



## ACQM

Lo cierto es que, a veces, las palabras y expresiones más groseras, con el tiempo rebajan su carga y se convierten en usuales y hasta pierden su significado inicial. Yo de pequeña decía "me importa un carajo" hasta que mi padre me explico lo que estaba diciendo.
"Me cago en la leche" es muy habitual, más fuerte sería "me cago en Dios" o "me cago en la hóstia consagrada". En la península tambien se dan particularidades territoriales en las preferencias al cagarse, en Andalucía gustan de cagarse en la "Vírgen" a veces lo dicen "me caguen la Vin" en "to'" (todo) o en "to' lo que se menea", aquí en Cataluña las señoras se cagan en la madre de un tal Tano,etc. Los adeptos al dominó se cagan en la "blanca doble", los jugadores de cartas "en la puta de oros" (sota de oros) o en "el copón (as de copas). Particularmente mi padre, que ha corrido buena parte del país ha demostrado cierta tendencia a "cagarse en San Pedro".

Todo eso son ataques de nervios más o menos aceptados coloquialmente, sobretodo en un ambiente familiar (las típicas discursiones en la mesa) e incluso se dicen con cierta sorna. Lo que es muy grosero es cuendo van dirigidas a alguien "me cago en tí/en tu madre/en tu puta madre/en la madre que te parió/en la leche que te dieron/en la madre que te matriculó... y sobretodo "en tus muertos"

Dios, la que he liado... no me reconozco


----------



## pinkpanter

la palabra leche es muy versatil:

"ir a toda leche"

"dar una leche" (tortazo)

"y una leche" (ni de broma)

"tengo la leche de cosas que hacer" (muchas)


----------



## Chaucer

Antonnio said:
			
		

> Hace algún tiempo que gusto de ver el programa "Cuéntame cómo pasó" producido en España (que me encanta) y ahí se utiliza continuamente la frase "que me cago en la leche, en la mar..."  ¿porqué se dice así?,  entiendo que en mi país sería el equivalente a decir "me lleva..." "me carga la chingada..." , y no sé si la palabra "cagar" sea de uso demasiado común en España, pero aquí es una palabra demasiado fuerte, y no puedo evitar una sonrisita imaginándome a Don Antonio Alcántara "cagándose" en la leche literalmente... gracias por aclarar mi duda



Antonio, tengo curiosidad por saber, quizás tengan los demás también: ¿ya lograste conseguier el carteo por e-mail entre ti y "some girl".


----------



## Tormenta

ACQM said:
			
		

> Lo cierto es que, a veces, las palabras y expresiones más groseras, con el tiempo rebajan su carga y se convierten en usuales y hasta pierden su significado inicial. Yo de pequeña decía "me importa un carajo" hasta que mi padre me explico lo que estaba diciendo.
> "Me cago en la leche" es muy habitual, más fuerte sería "me cago en Dios" o "me cago en la hóstia consagrada". En la península tambien se dan particularidades territoriales en las preferencias al cagarse, en Andalucía gustan de cagarse en la "Vírgen" a veces lo dicen "me caguen la Vin" en "to'" (todo) o en "to' lo que se menea", aquí en Cataluña las señoras se cagan en la madre de un tal Tano,etc. Los adeptos al dominó se cagan en la "blanca doble", los jugadores de cartas "en la puta de oros" (sota de oros) o en "el copón (as de copas). Particularmente mi padre, que ha corrido buena parte del país ha demostrado cierta tendencia a "cagarse en San Pedro".
> 
> Todo eso son ataques de nervios más o menos aceptados coloquialmente, sobretodo en un ambiente familiar (las típicas discursiones en la mesa) e incluso se dicen con cierta sorna. Lo que es muy grosero es cuendo van dirigidas a alguien "me cago en tí/en tu madre/en tu puta madre/en la madre que te parió/en la leche que te dieron/en la madre que te matriculó... y sobretodo "en tus muertos"
> 
> Dios, la que he liado... no me reconozco





ACQM,

Creo que tienes que ir a lavarte la boca con jabón     (es broma)

Es interesante ver como la gente  se c---a en lo que para otros (Y quizá para ellos mismos)  es sagrado: Dios, la Virgen, la madre, los muertos, etc 
No me sorprende que nadie conteste sus oraciones 
Quién sabe de dónde sale eso; tendré que investigar , quizá encuentre algo.

Tormenta


----------



## Chulapa

cargarse en la leche suena bastante mal, es vulgar, aunque se diga bastante  incluso hoy en día en cuanto te encuentres contrariado por algo. 

Si lo dices en tu familia también es vulgar y suena mal, sobre todo es algo que se intenta evitar delante de niños que todo lo repiten, aunque sí es cierto que hay otras expresiones bastante peores, lo que pasa es que la expresiones feas dichas en familia o a los amigos de confianza más o menos se tragan bien... y es que ya se sabe, cuando hay confianza, da asco... ;->

La verdad es que nunca había pensado en lo que significaba esa expresión literalmente, pero sí que debe ser bastante gracioso para un extranjero escucharla por primera vez.


----------



## weird

En Andalucía se usa mucho  "me c... en mi estampa"   (se refiere a la fotografía de uno mismo), puestos a defecar, ésta es la menos ofensiva para los demás...

Saluditos


----------



## dave

Mi profe (un nativo de Valladolid) me enseñó las siguientes frases 'bonitas':

_Me cago en la boca del pequeño bebé Jesús
Me cago en la madre que te parió
Me cago en la cara de la puta virgen Maria
Me cago en la hostia_

Qué clases más interesantes tengo yo! Son DPM.


----------



## weird

¡que profe más cachondo!
mis "nativos" dicen que los anglo-parlantes no decís cosas feas. ¡¡¡¡¡Nunca han consentido enseñarme ni un taco, ni ná!!!!!


----------



## Carme

dave said:
			
		

> Mi profe (un nativo de Valladolid) me enseñó las siguientes frases 'bonitas':
> 
> _Me cago en la boca del pequeño bebé Jesús
> Me cago en la madre que te parió
> Me cago en la cara de la puta virgen Maria
> Me cago en la hostia_
> 
> Qué clases más interesantes tengo yo! Son DPM.




 ¡Dios mio! Vaya cositas te enseñaba tu profe.  

Te sugiero que no las digas mucho (sobre todo la de Jesús y la virgen), no las he oido nunca pero suenan de lo más barriobajeras. Un me c... en la leche será suficiente.


----------



## belén

Es curioso, pero en España, el verbo "cagar" aparte de en las expresiones que habéis apuntado en anteriores posts, también se usa mucho de modo "positivo"

Llueve que te cagas - Llueve muchísimo
¿Qué tal ayer el partido? ¡Qué te cagas! Ganamos 6 a 0

Está totalmente aceptado y aunque no es algo que dirías en una conferencia o reunión de trabajo, sí que la oyes constantemente y no es vulgar.


----------



## Tormenta

belen said:
			
		

> *Es curioso, pero en España, el verbo "cagar" aparte de en las expresiones que habéis apuntado en anteriores posts, también se usa mucho de modo "positivo"*
> 
> Llueve que te cagas - Llueve muchísimo
> ¿Qué tal ayer el partido? ¡Qué te cagas! Ganamos 6 a 0
> 
> Está totalmente aceptado y aunque no es algo que dirías en una conferencia o reunión de trabajo, sí que la oyes constantemente y no es vulgar.




Belen, con respaldo de la RAE y todo  

Artículo enmendado.
Avance de la vigésima tercera edición
cagar.
	(Del lat. cacāre).
	1. intr. malson. Evacuar el vientre. U. t. c. tr. y c. prnl.
	2. tr. coloq. malson. Manchar, deslucir, echar a perder algo.
	3. prnl. coloq. malson. acobardarse. Cagarse de miedo.
	4. prnl. coloq. malson. U. para expresar desprecio por algo o alguien. Me cago en esto.
	5. prnl. coloq. malson. U. para expresar enfado. Me cago en la mar, en la leche, en diez.
~la.
	1. fr. coloq. malson. Cometer un error difícil de solucionar.
que te cagas.
*1. loc. adj. coloq. malson. Esp. Muy bueno, excelente. Un coche que te cagas. U. t. c. loc. adv. Trabaja que te cagas.*


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## cuchuflete

weird said:
			
		

> ¡que profe más cachondo!
> mis "nativos" dicen que los anglo-parlantes no decís cosas feas. ¡¡¡¡¡Nunca han consentido enseñarme ni un taco, ni ná!!!!!




Bueno Weird,

Una exclamación un poco fuerte, pero no tanto me c____en..., es
Holy Shit! o sea Santa mierda.

Cuchu


----------



## Antonnio

Chaucer said:
			
		

> Antonio, tengo curiosidad por saber, quizás tengan los demás también: ¿ya lograste conseguier el carteo por e-mail entre ti y "some girl".


...bueno recientemente hice 2 contactos para practicar inglés pero aún no hemos hecho contacto por voz ya que me interesa perfeccionar el "listening" y el "speaking"... nada de Francia todavía... 

Gracias a todos los que han participado en este "thread", y si alguien desea visitar el sitio de la serie televisiva pues ahí va:
www.cuentamecomopaso.net    puede resultar de interés para los aprendices del Español...


----------



## Jade

Vaya thread animado, me lo he pasado que te cagas!  

Un saludo

Jade


----------



## Tormenta

dave said:
			
		

> Mi profe (un nativo de Valladolid) me enseñó las siguientes frases 'bonitas':
> 
> _Me cago en la boca del pequeño bebé Jesús
> Me cago en la madre que te parió
> Me cago en la cara de la puta virgen Maria
> Me cago en la hostia_
> 
> Qué clases más interesantes tengo yo! Son DPM.




Dave, you might already know, but in case you don't, this is very very strong in most Latin American countries, specially the top 3.
I thought I mention it in case you are planning a trip to the beautiful continent  

Tormenta


----------



## dave

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Dave, you might already know, but in case you don't, this is very very strong in most Latin American countries, specially the top 3.
> I thought I mention it in case you are planning a trip to the beautiful continent
> 
> Tormenta



Thanks for the tip Tormenta, but I wasn't planning to use any of them in any Spanish speaking country! Apologies if I've caused any offence here.


----------



## niña

omg, I never say those things in public


----------



## robertpribyl

Antonnio said:
			
		

> Hace algún tiempo que gusto de ver el programa "Cuéntame cómo pasó" producido en España (que me encanta) y ahí se utiliza continuamente la frase "que me cago en la leche, en la mar..." ¿porqué se dice así?, entiendo que en mi país sería el equivalente a decir "me lleva..." "me carga la chingada..." , y no sé si la palabra "cagar" sea de uso demasiado común en España, pero aquí es una palabra demasiado fuerte, y no puedo evitar una sonrisita imaginándome a Don Antonio Alcántara "cagándose" en la leche literalmente... gracias por aclarar mi duda


En cuanto a cagarse, creo que sin disputa se refiere a defecar. Mas curioso es el asunto de la 'leche'. Para seguir dentro del contexto de sexo y escatologia pensaria que se refiere al producto de las gonadas mas que de las mamarias, udres o quien sabe para algunos Nursoy.
En Venezuela 'estar cagado' significa tener miedo; 'tener buena leche' quiere decir tener buena suerte, en oposicion a 'mala leche' (en ingles SOL). En Colombia un 'culicagado' es un bebe (y 'unas viejas' son por lo regular muchachas atractivas dispuestas a compartir veladas.
Aqui (VZLA), igual que en otras partes el uso indiscriminado de lisuras las ha hecho perder su filo, incisividad y hasta su capacidad de ofender. Personalmente preferiria guardarlas para ocasiones especiales, asi como haria con un buen vino.
Saludos a todos de Robert Pribyl


----------



## Dale Dolores

This was forwarded to me by a friend of mine in Spain.  It is supposed to be funny and will make anyone laugh who has been in Spain.  Strictly for LAUGHS!!
====================
It's been brought to our attention by several officials visiting
our headquarters that the Spanish staff commonly uses offensive
language.

Such behaviour, in addition to violating our group's policy, is
highly unprofessional and offensive to both visitors and the staff itself.

Therefore it is requested to our Spanish staff to adhere
immediately to the following rules:
> > > > >
> > > > >Foreign colleagues or visitors should not be referred to as mira
ese guiri de mierda or pasa de ese polaco.

Words like coño, hostia and other such expressions will not be used
for emphasis, no matter how heated the discussion is.

You will not say la ha cagao when someone makes a mistake, or la
está cagando if you see somebody being reprimanded or ¡qué cagada! when
a major mistake has been made. All direct or derived forms of the verb
cagar are inappropriate in our environment.

No Project Manager, Section Supervisor or Head of Administration
Chief, will be referred to, under any circumstances, as el hijo de la gran
puta, or el muy cabrón or even el lameculos.
> > > > >
Lack of determination will not be referred as to falta de huevos or
mariconazo nor will persons with a lack of initiative be ever
referred to as anenaza or acojonado.
> > > > >
Unusual and/or creative ideas shall not be referred to as pajas
mentales in particular when they stem from your manager.
> > > > >
You will not say cómo me jode if a person is persistent, or está
jodido or le van a joder if a colleague is going through a difficult
situation.
> > > > >
Furthermore, when matters become complicated the words qué jodienda
should not be used.

When asking someone to leave you alone, you must not say vete a
tomarpolculo, or, vete a la mieeeeeeerda nor should you ever
substitut the most educated can I help you? with ¿qué coño quieres ahora? or que
te ayude tu puta madre.
> > > > >
If things get tough, an acceptable expression such as we are going through
a difficult time should be used rather than esto esta jodido or nos
van a joder a todos. Additionally, if you make a mistake, just say so and
do not say qué putada or any expressions composed with the root puta.

No salary increase shall ever be referred to as subida de mierda.
Last, but not least, after reading this note please do not say me
voy a limpiar el culo con ella or me la paso por el forro de los cojones.

Just keep it clean and odorless and dispose of it properly.

P.D. If this note does not achieve its goal to improve the Spanish
staff's language, it can always be used as a Spanish language course for
foreigners.


----------



## robertpribyl

Very educational. Lo guardare en una carpeta digna de desechos biologicos, una vaina a prueba de m...


----------



## pinkpanter

Oh Joylade  that was funny.

One very good friend of mine liked the word "cojo*" a lot and I convinced him to use it less


----------



## patylujan

Que buena explicación!!!!! De verdad esmuy muy y muy aclaratoria. Es curioso ver como las expresiones cambian en cada país.
Saludos.


----------



## Limey. Limeño

Incluso en televisión española se oye estas barbaridades. Me acuerdo viendo el humorista  Manuel Royo, que durante su actuación en el programa  "Noche de Fiesta" creo, decir
"Me cago en mi padre" un montón de veces.

Derek


----------



## magarcia

yo distinguiría entre " me cago en tu..." lo cual es claramente un insulto, y "me cago en ...", que yo considero más una expresión de énfasis, de "aquí estoy yo" o "hasta aquí hemos llegado". Entiendo que hay ua gran diferencia entre "me cago en tu puta madre", cosa que me ofendería gravemente si la escuchara, y "me cago en la leche" acompañado de un buen puñetazo en la mesa.... como Antonio Alcántara. De todas formas, "me cago en la leche" la veo un poco pasada de moda


----------



## Limey. Limeño

magarcia said:
			
		

> yo distinguiría entre " me cago en tu..." lo cual es claramente un insulto, y "me cago en ...", que yo considero más una expresión de énfasis, de "aquí estoy yo" o "hasta aquí hemos llegado". Entiendo que hay ua gran diferencia entre "me cago en tu puta madre", cosa que me ofendería gravemente si la escuchara, y "me cago en la leche" acompañado de un buen puñetazo en la mesa.... como Antonio Alcántara. De todas formas, "me cago en la leche" la veo un poco pasada de moda



Una buena explicación. Gracias. Varias veces me he preguntado sobre los matices de estas frases. 
Derek


----------



## MissMona

Encontre este forum buscando en Google que exactamente queria decir 'me cago en tu estampa' .  Despues the leer todas las repuestas y las diferentes maneras que se puede usar la palabra 'caga', pense que esto era una cagazon y que estas cosas no pasaban en Cuba!


----------



## cristóbal

MissMona said:
			
		

> Encontre este forum buscando en Google que exactamente queria decir 'me cago en tu estampa' .  Despues the leer todas las repuestas y las diferentes maneras que se puede usar la palabra 'caga', pense que esto era una cagazon y que estas cosas no pasaban en Cuba!



Bueno... me he sorprendido bastante estando en España durante 5 meses... ¡las cosas que dice la gente!  Incluso a amigos contestando al móvil (sabiendo que está llamándole su madre) diciendo "¿Qué coño quieres?"
¡Qué fuerte!

Además, un amigo mío estadounidense se ha contagiado de la expresión "joder" hasta el punto que la usa en cada frase y sin pensar en con quien está hablando... vaya... que vergüenza.


----------



## Jessuki

Otro significado de 'cagar':

'Me cagué, tío.. pensaba que me iba a dar con el coche de delante!!'

En este contexto signigica que has pasado miedo, o impresión.


(Me voy cagando leches (me voy deprisa)!!!! que sólo tengo una hora para comer y luego vuelvo!!!)

See you later!!


----------



## MissMona

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Bueno... me he sorprendido bastante estando en España durante 5 meses... ¡las cosas que dice la gente! Incluso a amigos contestando al móvil (sabiendo que está llamándole su madre) diciendo "¿Qué coño quieres?"
> ¡Qué fuerte!
> 
> Además, un amigo mío estadounidense se ha contagiado de la expresión "joder" hasta el punto que la usa en cada frase y sin pensar en con quien está hablando... vaya... que vergüenza.


Cristobal...you mismo algunas veces sin darme cuenta uso 'joder' mucho.  Especialmente se usa mucho 'no me jodas mas' en vez de 'no me moletes mas'


----------



## juanma

y no nos olvidemos del eufemismo (algo hortera y cursi por otra parte) de _mecachis_

¡ Mecachis en la mar!   (Hay que ver que cosas escribe uno en los foros)


----------



## cristóbal

MissMona said:
			
		

> Cristobal...you mismo algunas veces sin darme cuenta uso 'joder' mucho.  Especialmente se usa mucho 'no me jodas mas' en vez de 'no me moletes mas'



Pues, aquí tiene sentido diferente, creo... como interjección, oigo mucho de mi amigo:
"Joder, tío..."  Me molesta más que me escandaliza... es como falta de educación o más bien falta de sentido común.


----------



## Jessuki

Y ya estoy otra vez aquí.. he venido 'cagando leches' (o 'a toda ostia') con el coche porque no llegaba a tiempo. 


  me estoy dando cuenta de que el castellano es un idioma riquíiiiisimo. Más de lo que pensaba   jeje

Saludos!!


----------



## Pantaruxada

Una vez me comentó una conocido argentino que los españoles teníamos fama de ser malhablados y de maltratar el idioma. No sé en otras lenguas, pero lo escatológico y sexual da mucho juego en el hablar vulgar y coloquial del castellano. Por ejemplo, sobre la palabra "cojón" (es un texto que corre hace tiempo por internet):


> Si va acompañada de un número, tiene significados distintos, según el número utilizado. Así "uno" significa caro o costoso (valía un cojón), "dos" valentía (tenía dos cojones), "tres" desprecio (me importa tres cojones), un número muy grande y par implica dificultad (lograrlo me costó mil pares de cojones).
> El verbo cambia el significado. "Tener" indica valentía (aquella persona tiene cojones), aunque en admiración da idea de sorpresa (¡tiene cojones!), "poner" expresa un reto, especialmente si se pone en algunos lugares (puso los cojones encima de la mesa). "Cortar" puede utilizarse para apostar (me corto los cojones) o para "amenazar" (te corto los cojones).
> El tiempo del verbo utilizado tambien varía el sentido de la frase. Así "tocar" por ejemplo, en tiempo presente, indica molestia o hastío (me toca los cojones) y el imperativo sorpresa (¡tócate los cojones!) o desprecio (¡tócame los cojones!). Los prefijos o sufijos modifican el sentido de la palabra; "a" expresa miedo (acojonado), "des" implica cansancio (descojonado), "udo" indica perfección (cojonudo) y "azo" se refiere a la indolencia o abulia (cojonazos).
> Las preposiciones matizan la expresión. "De" significa éxito (me salió de cojones) o cantidad (hace un frío de cojones), "por" expresa voluntariedad y empeño (lo haré por cojones) y "sin" cobardía (era un tío sin cojones).
> Es distinto el color, la forma, la simple textura o el tamano. El color violeta expresa el frío (se me quedaron los cojones morados), la forma, el cansancio (tenia los cojones cuadrados), pero el desgaste implica experiencia (tenía los cojones pelados de repetirlo). Es importante el tamaño y la posición (tenía dos cojones grandes y bien plantados); sin embargo hay un tamaño máximo que no puede superarse (tiene los cojones como el caballo del Cid), porque entonces indica torpeza o vagancia (le cuelgan, se los pisa, se sienta sobre ellos e incluso necesita una carretilla para llevarlos).
> La interjección ¡cojones! significa sorpresa, y cuando uno se halla perplejo los solicita (¡manda cojones!).
> En ese lugar reside la voluntad y de allí surgen las órdenes (¡me sale de los cojones!).


----------



## Jade

Niña,

anything you don't say in public are non existing words.

Atrevete! 

Jade



			
				niña said:
			
		

> omg, I never say those things in public


----------



## Jessuki

jajajajajaja, no había leído ese texto antes Pantaruxada XDD Muy bueno XDD


----------



## MissMona

Increible!   El espanol es un idioma tan musical, como dice Alvarez Gueddes!


----------



## Macarena Rojo González

Veo que no te puedes imaginar lo increíblemente bastos que somos en España... sobre todo en algunas zonas (como Madrid, de donde yo soy). Parece mentira que gente que en general es bien educada en su conducta y modales, al expresarse diga tantas barbaridades por minuto. Por cierto, se dice que los vascos dicen aún más palabrotas que los madrileños. ¿conoces ese chiste que dice así: 

-Oyes, Patxi, ¿sabes que dicen que los vascos, de cada tres palabras que decimos, dos son palabrotas?

-¡Hostia! ¡No jodas!

(traducción al castellano "fino": "¡Caramba! ¡No me digas!)

Sé que esta respuesta no es imprescindible ni brillante, pero acabo de inscribirme en el foro ahora mismo y tenía ganas de "estrenarme", de participar...


----------



## Faith

Macarena Rojo González said:
			
		

> Veo que no te puedes imaginar lo increíblemente bastos que somos en España... sobre todo en algunas zonas (como Madrid, de donde yo soy). Parece mentira que gente que en general es bien educada en su conducta y modales, al expresarse diga tantas barbaridades por minuto. Por cierto, se dice que los vascos dicen aún más palabrotas que los madrileños. ¿conoces ese chiste que dice así:
> 
> -Oyes, Patxi, ¿sabes que dicen que los vascos, de cada tres palabras que decimos, dos son palabrotas?
> 
> -¡Hostia! ¡No jodas!
> 
> (traducción al castellano "fino": "¡Caramba! ¡No me digas!)
> 
> Sé que esta respuesta no es imprescindible ni brillante, pero acabo de inscribirme en el foro ahora mismo y tenía ganas de "estrenarme", de participar...


 

jajajajajaj eso es como cuando alguien dice un taco y se responde: ¡habla bien coño! ¡que hablar bien no cuesta nada hostia!!

Perdón por el vocabulario


----------



## ~PiCHi~

juanma said:
			
		

> y no nos olvidemos del eufemismo (algo hortera y cursi por otra parte) de _mecachis_
> 
> *¡ Mecachis en la mar!* (Hay que ver que cosas escribe uno en los foros)


 
jaja mi mamá dice mucho esa frase!! Nunca he sabido de donde proviene...


----------



## Riverdoc

Tal vez prefiera leche chocolate.

Riverdoc


----------



## vic_us

¡Este thread se ganó definitivamente el Oscar! Sin embargo, recomiendo utilizar en el futuro 
un color más acorde.


----------



## cristóbal

De repente este hilo se ha ido por una ruta bastante ... pues... vamos a reconocerlo: marrano (¡o quizá mejor: marrón!)


----------



## Riverdoc

cristóbal said:
			
		

> De repente este hilo se ha ido por una ruta bastante ... pues... vamos a reconocerlo: marrano (¡o quizá mejor: marrón!)



Hola Cristóbal,

Entiendo que la frase en rojo quiere decir "this has gone far enough". ¿Verdad?
¿Hay otras frases similares para decir "To go far enough"?

Riverdoc


----------



## vic_us

dave said:
			
		

> Mi profe (un nativo de Valladolid) me enseñó las siguientes frases 'bonitas':
> 
> _Me cago en la boca del pequeño bebé Jesús
> Me cago en la madre que te parió
> Me cago en la cara de la puta virgen Maria
> Me cago en la hostia_
> 
> Qué clases más interesantes tengo yo! Son DPM.



Solo faltaría que me dijeses que tu profe es ¡miembro del Opus Dei! 

Como alguien ya dijo por ahí, si usás cualquiera de estas expresiones en cualquier país de América del Sur (quizá la única excepción sea Uruguay) ¡seguro que vuelven a instituir la Inquisición y te mandan derechito a la hoguera!

¡Lo único que espero es que el Papa, que está en pleno proceso de recuperación, no se le ocurra mejorar su español y decida visitar este foro! ¡Ahí sí que nos hacemos famosos!


----------



## cristóbal

vic_us said:
			
		

> Como alguien ya dijo por ahí, si usás cualquiera de estas expresiones en cualquier país de América del Sur (quizá la única excepción sea Uruguay) ¡seguro que vuelven a instituir la Inquisición y te mandan derechito a la hoguera!




Pero es que sos malísimo pero malísimo   Te advierto que la Inquisición sigue en vigor, así que, ojo.   Y de todos modos, seguro que primero viene la tortura, luego la hoguera.


----------



## cristóbal

Riverdoc said:
			
		

> Hola Cristóbal,
> 
> Entiendo que la frase en rojo quiere decir "this has gone far enough". ¿Verdad?
> ¿Hay otras frases similares para decir "To go far enough"?
> 
> Riverdoc



Bueno, lo que pasa es que de verdad no quiere decir exactamente "this has gone far enough" (supongo que eso se diría así: "Esto ya se ha ido demasiado lejos" algún nativo por ahí me corregirá) 
Lo que quería decir era: Suddenly this thread has gone down a path rather...well... let's realize it: filthy, or perhaps brown... (era un mal intento de un juego de palabras)


----------



## sergio11

belen said:
			
		

> Es curioso, pero en España,... ...también se usa mucho de modo "positivo"... ...Está totalmente aceptado y aunque no es algo que dirías en una conferencia o reunión de trabajo, sí que la oyes constantemente y no es vulgar.


 
Vaya cosa que has dicho, Belén. Que una cosa así se acepte y no sea considerado vulgar, solamente significa que la sociedad se ha vulgarizado, no que la palabra haya dejado de ser vulgar. En Argentina y Estados Unidos (los dos países que conozco) también se "aceptan" palabrotas como las que se mencionaron aquí y peores, pero no porque hayan dejado de ser vulgares. Al contrario: si hubieran dejado de ser vulgares habrían dejado de usarse. El intento de la persona que las usa nunca es decir algo bonito, educado, y gentil, sino decir algo vulgar y ofensivo. Que es vulgar, es vulgar. Que es grosero, es grosero. Que es maleducado, es maleducado. No hay vuelta que darle.   Y para colmo, Jade le dice a Niña, que se atreva a decirlo.  ¿Se  habrá percatado que Niña tiene solo 4 años?


----------



## dannae00

Ah! los nativos ingleses...podrían poner algunas expresiones así en Inglés. Porque yo no se ni mandar a nadie a tomar viento y puede que alguna vez lo necesite.
Os animais? Aquí es difícil aprender cosas así!


----------



## dannae00

Esta me ha encantado: Me cago en la boca del pequeño bebé Jesús.

Pero de donde han sacado esto!!?


----------



## sergio11

Estos últimos mensajes y la mayoría de los listados en este foro confirman mi opinión de que cuanto más ofensivas y sacrílegas, más les gusta a la gente. ¿Me van a decir que les gustan por la belleza intrínseca de las palabras o por la bondad que irradian?  Ni el más ingenuo lo creería.  Esta gente se cree "liberada" porque usan palabrotas que la gente educada no usa por estar "reprimidos."  Se jactan de no tener complejos, de no estar reprimidos, de dar rienda suelta a sus sentimientos, de ser "transparentes," de no ser hipócritas. Es parte del deterioro de nuestra sociedad.  Llámenlo como quieran.

Claro que, siendo éste un foro de lenguaje, es apropiado discutir asuntos relacionados con palabras y expresiones, pero, por favor, cuando los llaman "no vulgares," se les va la mano.  Que digan que se usan mucho, se entiende, pero  no que no son vulgares.


----------



## weird

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Estos últimos mensajes y la mayoría de los listados en este foro confirman mi opinión de que cuanto más ofensivas y sacrílegas, más les gusta a la gente. ¿Me van a decir que les gustan por la belleza intrínseca de las palabras o por la bondad que irradian?  Ni el más ingenuo lo creería.  Esta gente se cree "liberada" porque usan palabrotas que la gente educada no usa por estar "reprimidos."  Se jactan de no tener complejos, de no estar reprimidos, de dar rienda suelta a sus sentimientos, de ser "transparentes," de no ser hipócritas. Es parte del deterioro de nuestra sociedad.  Llámenlo como quieran.
> 
> Claro que, siendo éste un foro de lenguaje, es apropiado discutir asuntos relacionados con palabras y expresiones, pero, por favor, cuando los llaman "no vulgares," se les va la mano.  Que digan que se usan mucho, se entiende, pero  no que no son vulgares.




Hola, ¡¡¡me fascina pensar qué cantidad de tacos debes ser capaz de decir en tantos idiomas como sabes!!!  ¡es broma!, I agree with you!


----------



## cristóbal

Bueno, no sé... no estoy seguro de que esté de acuerdo contigo, es decir... una palabra coge su significado, (vulgar o no vulgar) de la mente de la persona que la utiliza y la mente de la persona que la escucha.  Las palabras no tienen significados a priori... no hay un solo diccionario absoluto que nos diga cuales son tacos, cuales son coloquiales y cuales son cultos y así será por los siglos de los siglos... al contrario, una palabra sí que se puede cambiar de significado y así también se puede hacer vulgar o no vulgar.  Es la sociedad en la que se utiliza y su mentalidad, no la pobrecita palabra en sí misma.  Véase "coger" por ejemplo.

De todos modos, estoy de acuerdo contigo en cuanto al uso de las palabrotas... no soy ningún partidiario de la creencia de que las palabrotas deben utilizarse con tanta frecuencia ni sólo según el gusto del hablante.


----------



## Faith

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Estos últimos mensajes y la mayoría de los listados en este foro confirman mi opinión de que cuanto más ofensivas y sacrílegas, más les gusta a la gente. ¿Me van a decir que les gustan por la belleza intrínseca de las palabras o por la bondad que irradian? Ni el más ingenuo lo creería. Esta gente se cree "liberada" porque usan palabrotas que la gente educada no usa por estar "reprimidos." Se jactan de no tener complejos, de no estar reprimidos, de dar rienda suelta a sus sentimientos, de ser "transparentes," de no ser hipócritas. Es parte del deterioro de nuestra sociedad. Llámenlo como quieran..


 
Yo no estoy de acuerdo contigo. Los tacos no se usan porque la gente se crea liberada ni nada de eso,simplemente se usan.Yo creo que es parte de una lengua y como no, de una cultura. Me pongo de ejemplo, yo soy lo peor en cuanto a tacos ¡siempre se me escapan!, más q nada como coletilla cuando hablo.Por ejemplo: me cuentan algo que me sorprende y me sale decir: ¡joder!. Creo es más una cuestión de uso que de otra cosa. No por hablar "bien" se va a deteriorar menos la sociedad


----------



## sergio11

En cuanto al comentario de weird, nunca había visto la palabra "tacos" usada con ese significado. La tuve que buscar en el diccionario. Gracias por darme una oportunidad de aprender algo más. Pero no, no sé tantos tacos en todos los idiomas: sólo en español y en inglés (pero no los uso), porque el armenio lo aprendí en casa y en la escuela armenia, así que, en casa no los aprendí porque no se usaban, y en la escuela tampoco porque era en Buenos Aires y el que necesitaba "echar tacos" lo hacía en español. 

En cuanto al comentario de Cristóbal, por supuesto que el significado puede variar de una circunstancia a otra, y eso va a cambiar el carácter vulgar o no vulgar de la misma. En eso estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Nadie objetaría que un español usara la palabra coger con el significado original de asir o agarrar (aunque en Argentina, en círculos incultos, uno puede encontrarse con gente que no sepa este significado y solamente conozca el otro).

Que es importante conocer los "tacos," sin duda que lo es. Cuando vine a los Estados Unidos, mi jefe, un colombiano que me ayudó mucho y me enseñó mucho, me dijo que lo primero que debía aprender era eso, porque "queda muy mal sonreírle y agradecerle a alguien que te insulta."

Gracias por los aportes, la amistad y camaradería de todos. Incluso cuando no estemos de acuerdo con todo, seguimos siendo amigos en el foro (y afuera también; yo no me pelearía con alguien por tener una opinión distinta sobre esto).


----------



## JAG

Gracias ACQM.  Ahora se un poco mas del español. Es un idioma que abre los sentidos.    Voy a practicar todas las expresiones que aprendo de Uds. cuando visite a tu pais.  muchisimas gracias. 



			
				ACQM said:
			
		

> Lo cierto es que, a veces, las palabras y expresiones más groseras, con el tiempo rebajan su carga y se convierten en usuales y hasta pierden su significado inicial. Yo de pequeña decía "me importa un carajo" hasta que mi padre me explico lo que estaba diciendo.
> "Me cago en la leche" es muy habitual, más fuerte sería "me cago en Dios" o "me cago en la hóstia consagrada". En la península tambien se dan particularidades territoriales en las preferencias al cagarse, en Andalucía gustan de cagarse en la "Vírgen" a veces lo dicen "me caguen la Vin" en "to'" (todo) o en "to' lo que se menea", aquí en Cataluña las señoras se cagan en la madre de un tal Tano,etc. Los adeptos al dominó se cagan en la "blanca doble", los jugadores de cartas "en la puta de oros" (sota de oros) o en "el copón (as de copas). Particularmente mi padre, que ha corrido buena parte del país ha demostrado cierta tendencia a "cagarse en San Pedro".
> 
> Todo eso son ataques de nervios más o menos aceptados coloquialmente, sobretodo en un ambiente familiar (las típicas discursiones en la mesa) e incluso se dicen con cierta sorna. Lo que es muy grosero es cuendo van dirigidas a alguien "me cago en tí/en tu madre/en tu puta madre/en la madre que te parió/en la leche que te dieron/en la madre que te matriculó... y sobretodo "en tus muertos"
> 
> Dios, la que he liado... no me reconozco


----------



## sergio11

cristóbal said:
			
		

> Bueno, no sé... no estoy seguro de que esté de acuerdo contigo, es decir... una palabra coge su significado, (vulgar o no vulgar) de la mente de la persona que la utiliza y la mente de la persona que la escucha. Las palabras no tienen significados a priori... no hay un solo diccionario absoluto que nos diga cuales son tacos, cuales son coloquiales y cuales son cultos y así será por los siglos de los siglos... al contrario, una palabra sí que se puede cambiar de significado y así también se puede hacer vulgar o no vulgar. Es la sociedad en la que se utiliza y su mentalidad, no la pobrecita palabra en sí misma. Véase "coger" por ejemplo.
> 
> De todos modos, estoy de acuerdo contigo en cuanto al uso de las palabrotas... no soy ningún partidiario de la creencia de que las palabrotas deben utilizarse con tanta frecuencia ni sólo según el gusto del hablante.


 
Otro ejemplo de lo que tú dices es la palabra "chingar," que en Argentina significa meramente, errar, fallar, equivocarse, no acertar, o estar desparejo un corte, pero en Méjico es una palabra vulgar con un significado sexual.


----------



## Reili

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Otro ejemplo de lo que tú dices es la palabra "chingar," que en Argentina significa meramente, errar, fallar, equivocarse, no acertar, o estar desparejo un corte, pero en Méjico es una palabra vulgar con un significado sexual.


 
"Chingar" en México se usa cotidianamente como sinónimo de "molestar".  Se oye muy feo eso de mezclar a Jesús y la Virgen con palabras vulgares, según veo escribieron los de España.


----------



## Duds

Una que mi suegro no para de decir: "Me voy a cagar en la madre que pario a Panete". Me gustaria saber quien es ese Panete cuya madre disgusta tanto a mi querido suegro...


----------



## fsabroso

dave said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip Tormenta, but I wasn't planning to use any of them in any Spanish speaking country! Apologies if I've caused any offence here.



Yes, you have. But, you are using your free speech.


----------



## Sure

Pues ahora si que este thread esta cagadisimo!


----------



## Mano Blanca

Ya que estamos en la cagadera, alguien me puede explicar porque algunas personas (mucho en la comunidad Cubana) dicen "me cago en diez."


----------



## lforestier

Es una manera menos grosera de decir "Me cago en Dios" que es muy  fuerte en Cuba y Puerto Rico.


----------



## HippoMan

Sé que éste es un hilo antiguo, pero acabo de encontrar otro uso de "cagar" y "leche" que, me parece, lleva un sentido distinto a los que ya se explicaron aquí.  Como guiri, quiero entenderlo, aunque, os aseguro, no intento a usar la expresión con la mayoría de los hispanohablantes.

Lo que leí es: "_El caso es como me mire fijamente salgo cagando leches"_.  Es escrito por un andaluz que tiene 60 o más años, si eso importa.

¿Es que quiere decir que cuando le mire fijamente, le da gran miedo, y por eso quiere huir rápidamente?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.
.​
PD: ¿o es la traducción más como "_if he stares at me, I'll sh*t bricks_"?
.​


----------



## cirrus

HippoMan said:


> ...
> 
> Lo que leí es: "_El caso es como me mire fijamente salgo cagando leches"_.  Es escrito por un andaluz que tiene 60 o más años, si eso importa.
> 
> ¿Es que quiere decir que cuando le mire fijamente, le da gran miedo, y por eso quiere huir rápidamente?
> 
> 
> .​


Shitting a brick - crapping yourself because you're getting a really bad look off someone would be close to it, but misses the relish of joyful abandon to taboo that this has. When people say leche in Spain often it is a reference to spunk.


----------



## romarsan

jajaja, mi abuelo, cuando estaba enfadado decía:
"¡me cago en todo lo que se mueve!" (así no erraba el tiro)


----------



## HippoMan

Muchas gracias, *cirrus* y *romarsan*.  Ya puedo ver que mi conjectura no era lejos de lo correcto.

... y sí, entiendo lo de la alegría del tabú, que, me parece, es algo típico de los españoles.


----------



## Eva Maria

Antonnio,

No sé si alguien ya lo ha dicho, pero para que "me c*** en la l****" no suene tan brutalmente naturalista, se oye mucho decir:

- Me cauen la leche

¿Alguien se ha acordado también de "Me cago en tus muertos"?

Es un hilo que te cagas de lo escatológico!

EM


----------



## HippoMan

Muchas gracias, *Eva María*, pero tengo que confesar que ningún español que conozco personalmente se molesta en usar tales eufemismos, y no evita lo naturalista ni lo brutal. 

... pero conozco solamente unos españoles y en general tienen más de 50 años.  Tal vez no constituyen lo típico.
.​


----------



## romarsan

HippoMan said:


> Muchas gracias, *Eva María*, pero tengo que confesar que ningún español que conozco se molesta en usar tales eufemismos, y no evita lo naturalista ni lo brutal.
> 
> ... pero conozco solamente unos españoles y en general tienen más de 50 años. Tal vez no constituyen lo típico.
> .​


Somos muy contradictorios, en general, osados para hablar y no nos importa demasiado decir una barbaridad y capaces de ofendernos hasta el escándalo por una cosa de relativa importancia. Una norma general es que se puede bromear utilizando insultos entre buenos amigos, pero si se sale del circulo íntimo hay que ir con mucho cuidado con lo que se dice y sobre todo con el tono. Aquí ofende más un mal gesto o un tono irritado que la frase en si.


----------



## Eva Maria

HippoMan said:


> Muchas gracias, *Eva María*, pero tengo que confesar que ningún español que conozco se molesta en usar tales eufemismos, y no evita lo naturalista ni lo brutal.
> 
> ... pero conozco solamente unos españoles y en general tienen más de 50 años. Tal vez no constituyen lo típico.
> .​


 
Hippo-potamós (ahora sí!)

Ah, y me olvidé de comentar que también lo he visto escrito así:

- Me cagüen la leche 

De esta manera queda intermedio, entre brutal y suavizado.

Un saludo cordial,

EM

PS: Dear Pepepótamo, las personas son muy parecidas alrededor del mundo; nuestra condición humana nos hace a tod@s muy similares.


----------



## HippoMan

Eva Maria said:


> Hippo-potamós (ahora sí!)
> 
> Ah, y me olvidé de comentar que también lo he visto escrito así:
> 
> - Me cagüen la leche
> 
> De esta manera queda intermedio, entre brutal y suavizado.
> 
> Un saludo cordial,
> 
> EM
> 
> PS: Dear Pepepótamo, las personas son muy parecidas alrededor del mundo; nuestra condición humana nos hace a tod@s muy similares.


Por supuesto tienes la razón en general, *Eva María*.  Todos somos seres humanos, y somos mucho más parecidos que distintos.

Sin embargo, hay diferencias culturales.  Por ejemplo, noto más españoles que les llaman "jodío" y "coño" a uno y otro que entre la mayoría de las otras culturas.

Es parecido a lo de la gente en Nueva York, donde vivo.  Aquí, la palabra "fuck" es una parte normal de la conversación cotidiana, y en su mayor parte, no se la toma como palabrota.  En el resto de los EE.UU., esta palabra se considera, en general, mucho más tabú, y es muy común que los turistas de otras partes del país se ofenden cuando oyen cómo hablamos los neoyorquinos.
.​


----------



## Bimbomaton

Buen dia a todos, sólo quería felicitarlos, soy nuevo en el foro, pero realmente desarrollaron este tema de manera interesante y natural, he aprendido mucho; Aunque en principio, nunca creei sentirme tan ofendido en tan poco tiempo (actualmente ya no) , pero enetendiendo la intención de lo que quieren decir todas estas frases (no solo por sentido común) me siento mucho mejor.

Espero aprender mas.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## ACQM

JAG said:


> Gracias ACQM.  Ahora se un poco mas del español. Es un idioma que abre los sentidos.    Voy a practicar todas las expresiones que aprendo de Uds. cuando visite a tu pais.  muchisimas gracias.



Bueno, bueno, no sé si hace falta practicarlas todas. Cuidado como se ha dicho ya con los "me cago en tí o en tu estampa o en tu puta madre", no sé si es la manera más rápida de hacer amigos 

Por cierto no sé si ha quedado claro que "me cago en la leche" viene de la expresion "me cago en la leche que te/me dieron" refiríendose a que alguien es tan malo que no deberían haberlo amamantado. Lo cual es bastante ofensivo de decir, pero normalmente la gente no se da cuenta.
.


Duds said:


> Una que mi suegro no para de decir: "Me voy a cagar en la madre que pario a Panete". Me gustaria saber quien es ese Panete cuya madre disgusta tanto a mi querido suegro...



Esa es otra cosa que siempre me ha fascinado el que la gente amenace con cagarse. Mi padre, a parte de cagarse en San Pedro, tenía costumbre de parar las discusiones de adolescentes de sus hijos con un "me voy a cagar en Dios ya".


----------



## elixir

hi!
i´ve heard a lot of this expresion `me cago una leche´ is it correct? and what does it mean?  is the same as me cago en la leche?


----------



## lforestier

It might be the same phrase, just when pronounced quickly it might sound like that.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Tormenta said:


> Belen, con respaldo de la RAE y todo
> 
> Artículo enmendado.
> Avance de la vigésima tercera edición
> cagar.
> (Del lat. cacāre).
> 1. intr. malson. Evacuar el vientre. U. t. c. tr. y c. prnl.
> 2. tr. coloq. malson. Manchar, deslucir, echar a perder algo.
> 3. prnl. coloq. malson. acobardarse. Cagarse de miedo.
> 4. prnl. coloq. malson. U. para expresar desprecio por algo o alguien. Me cago en esto.
> 5. prnl. coloq. malson. U. para expresar enfado. Me cago en la mar, en la leche, en diez.
> ~la.
> 1. fr. coloq. malson. Cometer un error difícil de solucionar.
> que te cagas.
> *1. loc. adj. coloq. malson. Esp. Muy bueno, excelente. Un coche que te cagas. U. t. c. loc. adv. Trabaja que te cagas.*
> 
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



En la acepción coloquial, y con un aire chuleta:
'La cagaste, Burt Lancaster'
La única razón por la que el actor entra en esa expresión la rima ripiosa.



~PiCHi~ said:


> jaja mi mamá dice mucho esa frase!! Nunca he sabido de donde proviene...



Purito de la Madre Patria, no más.



elixir said:


> hi!
> i´ve heard a lot of this expresion `me cago una leche´ is it correct? and what does it mean?  is the same as me cago en la leche?



No he oído 'me cago una leche'. Una leche se emplea en otras frases:
'Te doy una leche' significa 'te doy una bofetada'
'¡Y una leche!' es una forma enfática de decir 'Ni hablar', 'No me lo creo'.



dave said:


> Mi profe (un nativo de Valladolid) me enseñó las siguientes frases 'bonitas':
> 
> _Me cago en la boca del pequeño bebé Jesús
> Me cago en la madre que te parió
> Me cago en la cara de la puta virgen Maria
> Me cago en la hostia_
> 
> Qué clases más interesantes tengo yo! Son DPM.



Se decía 'en Valladolid se habla el mejor castellano'. Parece que las cosas han cambiado. Las frases tan 'interesantes' de ese profesor pueden herir los sentimientos de muchas personas.
Parafraseando un refrán, le diría que quien se caga en el cielo, la mierda le cae en la cara.


----------



## Dosamuno

A friend from Salamanca sent me 4 pages of expressions that begin with _Me cago en..._
Unfortunately, I cannot find them.

Some of the expressions approach the level of poetry--like,
"Me cago en el kilómetro catorce de los cuernos de tu padre."


----------

